# Thunder tracks



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I am looking for a collection of thunder and lightning sounds that I can burn to cd and use for a lighting and thunder machine. Does any one already have a collection put together/

thanks


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

here's some for ya; http://www.4shared.com/dir/lYT9lNQY/Lightening.html
password if needed- hallotunes


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link


----------



## i-Zombie (Sep 11, 2008)

*ThunderTracks CD*

You can get the same Thundertracks CD we include with all our Lightning Controllers at
www.i-Zombie.com 
Cost for CD is only $9.95 and includes Mono, Stereo and Delay tracks


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You have one of the best thunder track sets I've heard. Even though I don't have one of your lightening machines, I purchased the cd separately & use it on my home haunt. A very good buy / lightening sound track sets.Worth the $10 IMO


----------

